# Kickstart Code List?



## shulcslt

Would someone please point me to a list of the kickstart codes and their descriptions? I've done a couple of searches and can't seem to find a comprehensive list.

Thanks.


----------



## Da Goon

Alt.org is no more, so it's list is gone also. This is pulled from 6.2a rc.Sequence_700.CheckForPanic.sh : 


Code:


            echo "Kickstart code 5 1 - software upgrade"
            do_upgrade=1
            ;;            
        169)
            echo "Kickstart code 5 2 - emergency reinstall"
            export EMERGENCY_REINSTALL=1
            ;;	
        170)
            echo "Kickstart code 5 3 - BER testing"
            export rsoff=true
            ;;
        171)
            echo "Kickstart code 5 4 - HDD test"
            export do_hdd_test=1
            ;;
        172)
            echo "Kickstart code 5 5 - Tuner/AFT test"
            export do_aft_test=1
            ;;
        173)
            echo "Kickstart code 5 6 - software install"
            export swupgrade=true
            ;;
        174)
            echo "Kickstart code 5 7 - force MFS check"
            do_mfs_assert=1
            ;;
        175)
            echo "Kickstart code 5 8 - perform MFS cleanup"
            do_mfs_cleanup=1
            ;;
        240)
            echo "Retailer Reset code - initiate factory reset"
            do_factory_reset=1
            ;;

 If you need more info than that, just use that info for search terms.


----------



## windracer

Here's the S3 list ...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5126687&&#post5126687


----------



## shulcslt

Thanks guys. I appreciate the help.


----------



## shulcslt

Da Goon said:


> Alt.org is no more, so it's list is gone also. This is pulled from 6.2a rc.Sequence_700.CheckForPanic.sh :
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo "Kickstart code 5 1 - software upgrade"
> do_upgrade=1
> ;;
> 169)
> echo "Kickstart code 5 2 - emergency reinstall"
> export EMERGENCY_REINSTALL=1
> ;;
> 170)
> echo "Kickstart code 5 3 - BER testing"
> export rsoff=true
> ;;
> 171)
> echo "Kickstart code 5 4 - HDD test"
> export do_hdd_test=1
> ;;
> 172)
> echo "Kickstart code 5 5 - Tuner/AFT test"
> export do_aft_test=1
> ;;
> 173)
> echo "Kickstart code 5 6 - software install"
> export swupgrade=true
> ;;
> 174)
> echo "Kickstart code 5 7 - force MFS check"
> do_mfs_assert=1
> ;;
> 175)
> echo "Kickstart code 5 8 - perform MFS cleanup"
> do_mfs_cleanup=1
> ;;
> 240)
> echo "Retailer Reset code - initiate factory reset"
> do_factory_reset=1
> ;;
> 
> If you need more info than that, just use that info for search terms.


 It's safe to assume that 54 and 57 aren't destructive of data, right?


----------



## classicsat

I've done 57 with no ill effect.


----------



## shulcslt

classicsat said:


> I've done 57 with no ill effect.


Thanks.


----------



## BTUx9

AFAIK, the only kickstart that'd potentially wipe recordings would be factory reset.


----------



## shulcslt

BTUx9 said:


> AFAIK, the only kickstart that'd potentially wipe recordings would be factory reset.


 Great. Just wanted to be as sure as possible...


----------



## BTUx9

shulcslt said:


> Great. Just wanted to be as sure as possible...


absolutely!
with hundreds of hours of programming potentially at risk, it's always best to be as sure as possible before mucking about


----------



## Soapm

Da Goon said:


> Alt.org is no more, so it's list is gone also. This is pulled from 6.2a rc.Sequence_700.CheckForPanic.sh :
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo "Kickstart code 5 1 - software upgrade"
> do_upgrade=1
> ;;
> 169)
> echo "Kickstart code 5 2 - emergency reinstall"
> export EMERGENCY_REINSTALL=1
> ;;
> 170)
> echo "Kickstart code 5 3 - BER testing"
> export rsoff=true
> ;;
> 171)
> echo "Kickstart code 5 4 - HDD test"
> export do_hdd_test=1
> ;;
> 172)
> echo "Kickstart code 5 5 - Tuner/AFT test"
> export do_aft_test=1
> ;;
> 173)
> echo "Kickstart code 5 6 - software install"
> export swupgrade=true
> ;;
> 174)
> echo "Kickstart code 5 7 - force MFS check"
> do_mfs_assert=1
> ;;
> 175)
> echo "Kickstart code 5 8 - perform MFS cleanup"
> do_mfs_cleanup=1
> ;;
> 240)
> echo "Retailer Reset code - initiate factory reset"
> do_factory_reset=1
> ;;
> 
> If you need more info than that, just use that info for search terms.


How do you run these codes?


----------



## Da Goon

Hold down pause when the tivo is first booting up, when the led lights on the front light up and stay lit, enter in the number corresponding to the panic sequence you want to initiate.


----------



## classicsat

On my Series 2 Standalones:
Unit powers up with LEDs lit.

When the IR receiver module loads, it extinguishes the LEDs, except green.
Then hold pause on the remote. the IR LEG (left yellow) will eventually light and stay lit until the last Kickstart digit is entered.


----------



## TivoQueensDad

Can these codes be used with a Toshiba RS-TX20?

I've tried, but they seem to do nothing.


----------



## classicsat

Yes. They work on all TiVos.


----------



## TivoQueensDad

classicsat said:


> Yes. They work on all TiVos.


When do you enter the code on the Toshiba RS-TX20?

I've tried repeating it constantly, without luck.


----------



## classicsat

Watch for the LEDs to blink.


----------



## windracer

Or just hold down Pause on the remote while it's booting (right after you turn it on).


----------



## Markman07

A few questions, If I do the kickstart 54 code to check the drive on an HR10-250 with a stock drive what should happen after I enter the code? Should I get another screen, the green screen, or neither... In the few cases I have tried this...after I enter in the code 54 it goes pretty fast to the next screen. (in my case the picture of the moon and tivo guy installed during my Zipper install)

Also after it boots up should I be able to view a log file to see what was done / found / corrected (via Tivo Web PLus)??

Thanks


----------



## Soapm

Da Goon said:


> "Kickstart code 5 3 - BER testing"


What is BER?



Da Goon said:


> "Kickstart code 5 7 - force MFS check"
> "Kickstart code 5 8 - perform MFS cleanup"


What is the difference between 57 and 58?


----------



## woolyster

trivia... a week or two ago i was in a giant kickstart fandango with my toshiba sdh400 and found that you could hold the pause button on the faceplate rather than torture my remote batteries. once the lights flashed, i was able to hit the code. 

btw, never did find the "factory reset" code.


----------



## AlleyAndy

*"Kickstart code 5 3 - BER testing"

What is BER?*

I would assume that BER in this case means "bit-error ratio" which is a measure of the number of bit errors in a given number of bits read or written.

In other words, if we send 100 bits to the drive, how many errors will we see?


----------



## JohnDG

DirecTV HR10-250.

During the "Welcome, Powering Up" screen, after the initial two green lights my power light goes from green to yellow and the record light turns on red at the same time. But I cannot get the record light to turn yellow, nor get only yellow lights. I've tried a bunch of different timings to enter the codes, but with no luck. 

Anybody know if kickstart codes work with this TiVo? If so, what is the procedure?

Jdg


----------



## unitron

JohnDG said:


> DirecTV HR10-250.
> 
> During the "Welcome, Powering Up" screen, after the initial two green lights my power light goes from green to yellow and the record light turns on red at the same time. But I cannot get the record light to turn yellow, nor get only yellow lights. I've tried a bunch of different timings to enter the codes, but with no luck.
> 
> Anybody know if kickstart codes work with this TiVo? If so, what is the procedure?
> 
> Jdg


Well, according to TiVoPedia

http://www.tivopedia.com/model-directv-hr10.php

that's a Series 2,

so look at the Series 2 part on this page

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-kickstart-codes.php

It's been my experience with non-satellite receiver Series 2 TiVos that the light change that signals your chance to catch it and input a kickstart number happens about 60 seconds after you plug the TiVo into the wall socket.

Of course, if the communication with the hard drive is sufficiently screwed up or non-existent, that time will never happen.


----------

